# NGD Ibanez SRC6



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 4, 2014)

Since I'm going to be using it as a six string baritone guitar, I'm going to post it here as a NGD

So anyways, I took advantage of the 15% discount Musiciansfriend was throwing on Black Friday and treated myself to something I'd been wanting to get for a little while now, an Ibanez SRC6.

General impressions are that it seems like it's built solid enough. Guitar/bass will definitely need a truss rod adjustment though, as the E string is buzzing bad. Also, the volume/tone knobs feel like cheap plastic shit, which they are. Interesting feature are the fret markers, which almost seem like they glow-in-the-dark the way the light catches them. 

That said, I'm half way to my new "8 string" here. The Ibby will cover the low register and the next standard 6 string I'm going to get will cover the higher. 

Not going to really have a chance to sit down and play with this until Saturday but here are some quick pics.


----------



## Fretless (Dec 4, 2014)

HNGD! It really seems like the 30" 6's are becoming more popular these days. They're my favorite to play. The scale length just feels right.

How do you like the pickups and the bridge? I'm more of a tom bridge person myself.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 5, 2014)

Got a chance to sit down with the Ibby this morning. Playability/ergonomics are just incredible. Maybe one of the most comfortable guitars I've ever played. 

The 30" scale definitely feels shorter than the 27.7 on my Agile Septor.

The bridge feels great. Took a little getting used to coming from a TOM background myself, but once you get acclimated it plays very easily. 

I haven't played the Fender Bass VI. So can't compare the two, but if you're looking for a 30", I think the SRC6 is a much better playing and sounding alternative to an 8 string.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 8, 2014)

Can you post a video or a sound clip? I am super curious about how it sounds in a «classic» guitar application.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 8, 2014)

Musiscience said:


> Can you post a video or a sound clip? I am super curious about how it sounds in a «classic» guitar application.



This is the vid that made me want to get one of these in the first place.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY7A_fUDniA

My initial impressions are that the EMG 35HZs handle to lower frequencies better than conventional 8 string guitar pups. At the very least, they aren't giving you that "twonky" sound you get when using a heavier gauge string on an 8 string. Nor are you getting that sonic disparity between the F and B strings as you do with 8 strings either. 

Assuming you're not playing live, then I think something like the SRC6 combined with a six string tuned to D standard is a better choice for lower tuned metal. Just my opinion, but the SRC6 is certainly easier playing than the 8 string Agiles I've played.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 8, 2014)

My god. I really want one of these, but I can't justify getting what would be (for me) a bit of a gimmicy instrument, good god I want it though!


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 9, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> My god. I really want one of these, but I can't justify getting what would be (for me) a bit of a gimmicy instrument, good god I want it though!



Once you go 30" baritone you don'y go back.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Man these are getting popular, and now that Ibanez put theirs out I can see why. I want one too! Congrats man, happy NGD!


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 11, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> Man these are getting popular, and now that Ibanez put theirs out I can see why. I want one too! Congrats man, happy NGD!



I think these are a great alternative for people wanting to tune low, but not wanting to deal with the oversized necks of an 8 string, or, imo, the unbalanced tones of 8 string pups. 

Plus, it can always do double-duty as a bass as well. Win/win, if you ask me.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm definitely interested in trying one of these out, HNGD.


----------



## DeKay (Dec 12, 2014)

I want. PRS Baritone not enough 4 me.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 22, 2014)

DeKay said:


> I want. PRS Baritone not enough 4 me.



The 30" scale at E standard really makes this thing sound huge. I mean it really RESONATES. 

My only complaint about the instrument is that Ibanez didn't make it sooner.

A quick demo,
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17738100/e609demo.mp3


----------



## ToneLab (Dec 26, 2014)

Very interesting.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd love to check out an SRC6. I've had a Danelectro 30" 6'er since '99 and absolutely love this type of electric bajo sext/contra guitar thing. They are so fun to play and write on.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 27, 2014)

What I love is the versatility of getting two instruments in one. Track with a high gain tone and then switch to clean tone to track a conventional bass track. I mean how thrifty is that? Even at full price, $699, these are still a bargain, imo.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 2, 2015)

So good to see a 30" baritone in a modern style. I am tempted (for converting to quartertone frets).
What i would like to see is a SRC8, 34", 8 strings with guitar string spacing.


----------



## 7stg (Jan 2, 2015)

ixlramp said:


> What i would like to see is a SRC8, 34", 8 strings with guitar string spacing.


That would be awesome, I would buy. 

Getting to high E4 would be difficult, it works out to being like going for high A4 on a 25.5 inch scale. Both need a string with 450k tensile strength which is ultra high to be between 80-85 percent of breaking point and with 375k tensile strength which is more normal+ are basically broken. Tuning it down 1 1/2 steps maybe 1 step would be no problems.


----------



## Kittenflower (Jan 12, 2015)

Been GAS-ing for one since I first saw this thread. Thanks OP  I know what my next purchase is gonna be!


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 13, 2015)

Kittenflower said:


> Been GAS-ing for one since I first saw this thread. Thanks OP  I know what my next purchase is gonna be!



I have absolutely zero regrets about buying this instrument.


----------



## Daniel13 (Jan 17, 2015)

i just got this guitar/bass too and absolutely love this thing, been away from playing music for a couple years and this has got me back into it. 

thinking about getting some kalium strings for it to try out some lower tunings

what has been your experience amp/pedal wise? i got a peavey vip amp that i use on the bass setting and use a boss metal zone for distortion but isn't quite what i want. i went straight from drop B to this so i'm new to tuning this low.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 17, 2015)

Is this technically a guitar? Or a bass? 

Is it safe to play through normal guitar speakers? Or does it require a bass cab/bass speakers? I feel like I'm asking a stupid question.


----------



## Daniel13 (Jan 17, 2015)

i would classify it more as a bass with guitar string spacing. i play mine through an amp that can be used as a guitar or bass amp. i would feel better playing through a bass amp but not sure if it's safe to play through a guitar amp.

problem is that these kinds of tunings are too new to be for sure since a lot of people use kempers and axe effects so not entirely sure


----------



## PunchLine (Jan 17, 2015)

I would also say that it is a bass guitar. I tried it through both a bass amp and a guitar amp. My first impression is that it sounds better through the bass amp than it does through the guitar amp but considering the music store environment I won't claim that this is always the case. 

I plan to go back to the music store with my Kemper and do another SRC6 test using both the bass and the guitar profiles. It may turn out to be an NGD


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 17, 2015)

I play mine through a ADA MP-1 preamp into a 1X12 guitar cab and am quite happy with the tones I'm getting.

As to whether it's a guitar or bass depends entirely on how you want to use it. I played it as a guitar and as a bass, and have found the pups can do either. I will say this, I much prefer the "guitar" tones I'm getting with the Ibby over those I was getting with my 8 string.


----------



## Daniel13 (Jan 17, 2015)

yeah after i bought mine, i went to test amps and used an 8-string for the test, definitely glad i bought the src6. i play mine as a guitar but once i start recording again i might use it as both but not sure yet.

earlier i played around with my amp and it does sound much better on the bass section than on the guitar section. now i just need a new distortion pedal cause my metal zones aren't the sound i'm after.

not sure if it's just me but does anyone else get an acoustic sound while playing clean? think i had high maxed with low and mid in the middle and was getting a decent acoustic sound which was a nice bonus.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 17, 2015)

Daniel13 said:


> yeah after i bought mine, i went to test amps and used an 8-string for the test, definitely glad i bought the src6. i play mine as a guitar but once i start recording again i might use it as both but not sure yet.
> 
> earlier i played around with my amp and it does sound much better on the bass section than on the guitar section. now i just need a new distortion pedal cause my metal zones aren't the sound i'm after.
> 
> not sure if it's just me but does anyone else get an acoustic sound while playing clean? think i had high maxed with low and mid in the middle and was getting a decent acoustic sound which was a nice bonus.



Ditch the Metal Zone and get a tube screamer. 

The ADA MP-1 is great, as I can record a guitar tone through one of the hi-gain presets and then just switch to a clean channel to record a conventional bass track. Talk about versatility.


----------



## Kittenflower (Jan 18, 2015)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Ditch the Metal Zone and get a tube screamer.
> 
> The ADA MP-1 is great, as I can record a guitar tone through one of the hi-gain presets and then just switch to a clean channel to record a conventional bass track. Talk about versatility.



Do you need to tweak a bit with the active EQ when you switch or is this instrument so versatile you can use one setting for both guitar and bass?


----------



## Daniel13 (Jan 18, 2015)

eh you can switch without adjusting but the pickup selector knob really transforms it from guitar to bass, i keep my eq all maxed and can get a halfway decent bass sound without messing with knobs.

how does the tubescreamer sound by itself? thought those were best for overdriving a lead channel, i'll be using a clean amp.


----------



## Daniel13 (Jan 18, 2015)

i've been looking at different boutique distortion pedals but not sure how they'd sound with this and don't want to dump $300 and not like it.

i'm open to any advice you can give, i'm still quite a noob when it comes to gear and if it helps i'm looking for a real bassy but saturated sound like a lot of nu metal or industrial bands


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 18, 2015)

Daniel13 said:


> i've been looking at different boutique distortion pedals but not sure how they'd sound with this and don't want to dump $300 and not like it.
> 
> i'm open to any advice you can give, i'm still quite a noob when it comes to gear and if it helps i'm looking for a real bassy but saturated sound like a lot of nu metal or industrial bands



The preamp I'm using now has plenty of gain already. The tube screamer just tightens up the bottom end.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 18, 2015)

Kittenflower said:


> Do you need to tweak a bit with the active EQ when you switch or is this instrument so versatile you can use one setting for both guitar and bass?



Yes, actually. For conventional bass tracking I just turn off the tube screamer and switch to a clean preset. The passive EMGs are very versatile in that respect. Might swap them out for some Duncans just to hear the difference, but I'm not in a rush to.


----------



## Kittenflower (Jan 24, 2015)

Welp... Europe seems to no longer provide the SRC6... Keymusic, Thomann, Musicstore don't stock 'em anymore. Really bummed out here.


----------



## Kittenflower (Jan 28, 2015)

YAY! Managed to buy one!

Apparently It's the one in this exact video  They even gave me 10% off because it was their last model and used a few times by the guy in the video.


NGD very soon  So happy!


----------



## Daniel13 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kittenflower said:


> YAY! Managed to buy one!
> 
> Apparently It's the one in this exact video  They even gave me 10% off because it was their last model and used a few times by the guy in the video.
> 
> ...




that's the video that made me go out and buy one, now i'm jealous that you have it lol i would have paid extra for that


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 13, 2015)

Could you use standard six string pickups in this?


----------

